# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Jolie le bandeau micromania

## Balzac

Etant donné que micromania n'a aucune affinité avec le jeux pc et son univers; je suis plus que surpris par l'association...
L'argent,l'odeur,tenez dans son bec un fromage.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Excuse nous d'essayer de faire manger 12 personnes...
> Tu veux que je t'envoie un chèque directement ou tu pourras atteindre que ça soit mes impôts qui te paye ?
> Putain, qu'est ce que ça m'énerve...





> Bah, tu vois, on est malheureusement obligé d'avoir recours à la pub parce que le site coûte beaucoup d'argent.
> 
> Je pense que tu ne t'en rappelles pas, mais il a fallut se séparer de Rabot il y a quelques mois. 
> 
> Ca me reste suffisamment en travers de la gorge pour avoir envie de pourrir la tête de ceux qui préférait qu'on vire Zoulou, Half ou Gringo plutôt que d'avoir à subir un bandeau de pub.


 :tired:

----------


## Balzac

J'avais lu les propos de Boulon.Merci donc à cette enseigne pour la preservation de nos emplois.

----------


## O.Boulon

> J'avais lu les propos de Boulon.Merci donc à cette enseigne pour la preservation de nos emplois.


Ah ouais parce que tu bosses avec nous ? Bonne nouvelle.
Sinon, toi qui est plus Hardcore que les plus hardcorissimes, tu nous conseilles quoi ?

On aimerait  bien passer de la pub Good Old Games ou Paradox, mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être possible. 

Mais je serais vraiment ravi que tu nous fasses quelques propositions judicieuses qui nous permettraient de ne concilier conservation des emplois du site Web et "enseignes dignes d'être représentées sur le site"...

----------


## DaBoB

Perso je m'en fous dans la mesure où (oui j ai voulu utiliser "tant que" ou "temps que", j'ai honte) l'on ne commence pas à avoir une énorme pub avec une croix et "fermer" à côté qui se balade dès qu'on essaie de cliquer dessus !
Et franchement comme pub, on a vu pire, genre "vous êtes le 999 999 visiteur, dommage fallait être le suivant, dtc connard !"

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, on a beau être d'ignobles ordures n'existant que pour la thune et pour avilir le monde du jeu vidéo PC, on a définit des limites.
Par exemple, jamais de Pop Up et pas de pubs entre les posts du forum.
Par contre, on a déjà filé tous vos mails à Europharmacie depuis longtemps.

----------


## Miniwaz

Tant que c'est pas du popup on s'en fout de la pub qu'il ya sur le site, même si c'est un truc "70% de réduction pour les enfants a disneyland".

Vous croyez qu'il le développe grâce a quoi votre forum?

[commercial] Cliquez au moins une fois par jour sur la bannière publicitaire pour aider les admins [/commercial]

----------


## Balzac

Tu es très nerveux.Jamais je n'aurais cru que cette enseigne puisse mettre ne serais ce qu'un euros dans canard pc( dans le monde du pc en général), c'est en totale opposition avec son discours interne.Ce qui te donnera peut être une piste quand à mon utilisation du possessif vis à vis des emplois.Sinon, une bannière justin bridou et je la ferme à tout jamais.

----------


## Raphyo

De toute façon, t'es un noobzor : tu ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne ici, et tu ne sais pas non plus comment fonctionnent les pubs. Non je t'expliquerai pas.

Edit de Boulon : Et toi, t'es un andouille, alors la ramène pas surtout pour dire des bétises, espèce de gamin de douze ans.

----------


## DaBoB

Voilà j'ai cliqué sur le lien et j'ai commandé ça

http://www.micromania.fr/vente/achat...-39934-PC.html tout ça, c'est de votre faute !!!

----------


## kilfou

C'est pas parce qu'il est noobzor qu'il ne stalke pas le forum depuis un bail en tant qu'invité.  ::rolleyes:: 

PS : pas de e à joli si le mot qui suit est masculin. Je ne crois pas que Balzac aurait commis une erreur pareille...

----------


## Miniwaz

> Voilà j'ai cliqué sur le lien et j'ai commandé ça
> 
> http://www.micromania.fr/vente/achat...-39934-PC.html tout ça, c'est de votre faute !!!


 ::O: 






































Prie pour qu'il soit bien. Mais prie fort.

----------


## Anonyme871

Moi j'aime bien Micromania, les vendeurs sont sympa et compétents, les prix abordables (surtout les jeux d'occasion), ils passent de la bonne musique et on n'est jamais ennuyé par des kev1 qui squattent les consoles le mercredi après-midi. ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Tu es très nerveux.


Le jour où tu devras dire  "désolé, mais on ne peut plus te payer, il faut que tu trouves du boulot ailleurs" à un mec brillant qui a déjà fait sa part de sacrifice pour continuer à travailler chez CanardPC, je pense que tu deviendras extrêmement nerveux, tendance haineux, à chaque fois qu'on aborde le sujet.

Virer quelqu'un de valeur, c'est chiant. Virer un pote, même quand il a de moches chaussures, c'est largement plus que ça. 

Après, il faut savoir que la pub micromania est une affiliation et qu'ils n'ont pas vraiment eu le choix... On a pioché dans les trucs se rapprochant de notre secteur et c'était tout ce qu'il y avait.

Après, je comprends que ça puisse choquer, surtout quand on se fait exploiter par la boîte en question. Mais dis toi que t'as quand même la chance d'être hissé au statut de véritable héros vidéoludique grâce à la pub TV...

----------


## Raphyo

> C'est pas parce qu'il est noobzor qu'il ne stalke pas le forum depuis un bail en tant qu'invité.


J'avais juste envie d'être méchant.

----------


## Miniwaz

> Moi j'aime bien Micromania, les vendeurs sont sympa et compétents, les prix abordables (surtout les jeux d'occasion), ils passent de la bonne musique et on n'est jamais ennuyé par des kev1 qui squattent les consoles le mercredi après-midi.


Ils sont surtout plus sympa que les mecs de GAME  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Moi j'aime bien GAME, les vendeurs sont sympa et compétents, les prix abordables (surtout les jeux d'occasion), ils passent de la bonne musique et on n'est jamais ennuyé par des kev1 qui squattent les consoles le mercredi après-midi.





> Ils sont surtout plus sympa que les mecs de GAME


Heureux ?

----------


## Jikob

Oui bon une pub Micromania, ça aurait pu être pire et puis à force mes yeux sont habitués à zapper les bandeaux en tête de page pour se focaliser sur l'essentiel. Oui je sais, je suis un punk.

Et puis les idéaux, convictions et compagnie c'est bien beau mais parfois dans la vie faut faire des concessions pour bouffer. Moi aussi j'aurais préféré réussir dans ma branche et me vala à bosser pour Orange...  ::|:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je suis le mec de valeur, le pote avec les chaussures moches ou ni l'un ni l'autre ?  :tired: 


D'ailleurs, Boulon, ma proposition tient toujours. A partir de lundi prochain disons.

----------


## O.Boulon

Abuse pas des compliments posthumes raclure...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Tes mots doux, même les plus épineux, me manquent et tu le sais.

Cœur de granit.

----------


## spongebong

Je vous aime les mecs.

:incruste:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Moi j'aime pas Balzac. Déjà du temps des bouquins trop longs et des descriptions à faire passer Tolkien pour un adepte du haïku, je pouvais pas le saquer.

----------


## Alab

Euh moi le bandeau micromania me dérange aucunement et je ne le trouve pas hors de propos pour un site de jeu vidéo.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C'est mieux qu'un bandeau Hulkamania Literiemania.

----------


## Balzac

En tout cas , mes américana n'avaient plus l'effet escompté.Donc non,je ne traine dans aucun spot tv...La vilaine vanne.Le jour où l'on te diras : heu,non rien en fait.
Fishbone ,gana,et les autres ont eut un comportement plutot sensationnel à un certain moment de leurs vies (avec un choix bien difficile à prendre): ca aurait mérité une chanson de Goldman,ce pleutre.

----------


## Tramb

Tiens ça ferait un bon nom de newser Honoré de Baltringue.

----------


## kayl257

> Par contre, on a déjà filé tous vos mails à Europharmacie depuis longtemps.


Mon nouveau gros sexe te remercie!

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je comprends rien, c'est le mec des pizzas Marie ?

----------


## kilfou

> Tiens ça ferait un bon nom de newser Honoré de Baltringue.



Y a déjà Honoré de Backstab  :tired:

----------


## Alab

> Y a déjà Honoré de Backstab: tired:


Je confirme.

----------


## Trask

Si certaines pubs choquent ou dérangent n'hésitez pas à utiliser les plug-ins navigateur pour les bloquer (Adblock par exemple sur Firefox). C'est pas très cool pour les rentrés financières de CPC mais vous avez toujours le choix.

Pour avoir été co-admin d'un site communautaire de 16.000 membres je peux vous assurer qu'un site très visité peux couter (super) cher, l'infrastructure et les salaires ça monte vite.

EDIT: Un moyen de faire monter les rentrés lié à la pub est d'éliminer l'intermédiaire (qui se prend une commission bien entendu) et de chasser le client sois même. ça prends du temps mais le jeu en vaut peut-etre la chandelle, à vous de voire.

----------


## Silver

Bah je ne vois pas de problème moi, sur le site et les forums de Canard PC on parle aussi de jeux consoles, que ce soit quelques fois dans les nouvelles ou les parties dédiées. On ne parle quand même pas d'un site de rencontres ou d'un casino là, Micromania ça reste dans le sujet.

Bon après je ne dirais pas la même chose si on avait droit à une pub Bethesda, mais je prie pour que ça n'arrive pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Bon après je ne dirais pas la même chose si on avait droit à une pub Bethesda, mais je prie pour que ça n'arrive pas.


Une pub de fallout 3... Et une guerre se déclenchera...
Boulon en chef des armées opposite, surtout si c'est une pub pour le DLC !  ::P:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bon, je vais faire le point sur les pubs que vous avez vu fleurir sur le site.
Nous avons tenté de trouver d'autres sources de revenus que les campagnes de notre régie pub pour essayer de combler le gouffre à fric que représente le site canardpc.com : On a donc inscrit le site sur une plateforme d'affiliation qui, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, permet de choisir parmi tous les annonceurs inscrit dessus les campagnes qu'on veut passer, et ce selon des catégories assez bien définies. Alors par contre, y'a pas des masses et des masses de trucs différents dans le jeu vidéo.

Depuis début Septembre, j'essaye donc de voir quels annonceurs de cette plateforme sont susceptibles de nous faire gagner quelques kopecks, sans pour autant vous coller des campagnes d'affichages pour des trucs hors contexte. Et même dans le jeu vidéo, on essaye toujours d'en discuter entre nous, pour savoir si la pub pour telle ou telle boutique de goodies mérite de paraitre ici.

Bon, je dois vous avouer que vous avez évité de peu le concours des endives "la perle du Nord", mais que proteines.com vous vous l'êtes mangé en pleine tronche. Parce qu'on se rend compte d'un truc chez canard, c'est que même quand on essaye de rentabiliser notre site, on arrive pas encore à se prendre au sérieux. Oserais-je dire que c'est bon signe ? J'en sais rien, mais je sais que j'ai de l'avenir dans les sites pour sushis. :Emo: 

---------- Post ajouté à 23h28 ----------




> EDIT: Un moyen de faire monter les rentrés lié à la pub est d'éliminer l'intermédiaire (qui se prend une commission bien entendu) et de chasser le client sois même. ça prends du temps mais le jeu en vaut peut-etre la chandelle, à vous de voire.


Effectivement, mais ça prend du temps, dont on manque cruellement. A moins qu'on arrete de dormir...  :tired:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Moi j'aime pas Balzac. Déjà du temps des bouquins trop longs et des descriptions à faire passer Tolkien pour un adepte du haïku, je pouvais pas le saquer.


C'est pour ça que t'es devenu le fils spirituel d'Hemingway.  :tired:

----------


## Trask

> Bon, je dois vous avouer que vous avez évité de peu le concours des endives "la perle du Nord", mais que proteines.com vous vous l'êtes mangé en pleine tronche. Parce qu'on se rend compte d'un truc chez canard, c'est que même quand on essaye de rentabiliser notre site, on arrive pas encore à se prendre au sérieux. Oserais-je dire que c'est bon signe ? J'en sais rien, mais je sais que j'ai de l'avenir dans les sites pour sushis.


Je ne sais pas si c'est la fatigue mais il n'y a pas une idée de génie la dedans?
Des pubs pour la petite ménagère de 50 ans sur CPC ça serait pas énorme et tellement dans l'esprit déjanté que ça pourrait devenir un touche perso au site?

Edit:

Par contre les gars, c'est pas de la lèche mais je ne penses pas trop m'avancer en disant que pas mal d'entre nous comprennent que le site il coute bonbon et que c'est tout a fait normal de chercher à faire de l'argent pour une société tout comme pour un individu.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Moi je clique dessus. Que ce soit Micromania ou les boucheries Chevy.

----------


## Igloo

Je suis assez d'accord avec lui et je vois très bien où ça nous mène...

On commence par une pub parmi d'autres sur le site pour entrer dans le subconscient du lectorat (actuel et potentiel) et si personne ne réagit et ne se plaint, la spirale infernale se met en marche oh oui.

Nous allons en apercevoir dans le mag' avec la même méthode et en cas de résultats similaires on criera trop tard car le partenariat sera déjà signé. Et alors là c'est vraiment le drame, main mise un peu plus tard sur la rédac', censure à outrance, ligne éditoriale et tests selon le portefeuille des éditeurs, PC de plus en plus inéxistant et pour finir CanardConsole.

Alors on devrait le remercier de nous pointer ce grain de sable qu'on aura bientôt dans l'oeil.

(C'est une de ces polémiques inutiles et incessantes qui revient tout les ans pour nous divertir, c'est ça ?)

----------


## Johnny Boy

> ...et pour finir CanardConsole.


Ouééééé CanardConsole! ça serait over roxxor!  :B):

----------


## znokiss

Purée de purée, je sais pas si c'est moi, mais y'a vraiment des grincheux.. Et en plus la rédac qui prend la peine de répondre et tout.
Rhooo.

----------


## Castor

Perso, je m'en tape complètement du type de pub. Il y aurait une pub pour L'Oreal que j'y ferais même pas attention. C'est pareli dans tous les médias. Au ciné, je vais pas hurler au scandale parce qu'il y a une pub Afflelou et pas une pub sur Adobe Final Cut Studio 4. Et pourtant celle-là on te l'impose, à moins de te boucher les oreilles et fermer très fort les yeux.

Sur cpc.com, c'est quasiment transparent. En plus y a la livraison gratuite chez Micromania (en magasin...).

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Purée de purée, je sais pas si c'est moi, mais y'a vraiment des grincheux.. Et en plus la rédac qui prend la peine de répondre et tout.
> Rhooo.





> Perso, je m'en tape complètement du type de pub. Il y aurait une pub pour L'Oreal que j'y ferais même pas attention. C'est pareli dans tous les médias. Au ciné, je vais pas hurler au scandale parce qu'il y a une pub Afflelou et pas une pub sur Adobe Final Cut Studio 4. Et pourtant celle-là on te l'impose, à moins de te boucher les oreilles et fermer très fort les yeux.
> 
> Sur cpc.com, c'est quasiment transparent. En plus y a la livraison gratuite chez Micromania (en magasin...).


Non mais faut comprendre qu'il y a des gens que ça traumatise... C'est pas facile à gérer émotionnellement un bandeau de pub!

----------


## Avathar

Ah tiens, ça me fait penser que j'avais oublié de re-désactiver AdBlock. Et puis ça permettra de se fendre d'un clic de temps en temps.

----------


## znokiss

Mieux vaut un tas de pub qu'un bas de pute.

----------


## Teocali

Question con, d'ailleurs : si on clique plusieurs fois par jour sur la pub (par exemple chaque fois qu'on se connecte sur le forum), est-ce comptabilisé ? Ou seul le premier clic est pris en compte.

Et non, je n'envisage pas de coder un script.

Teocali

----------


## Roland Flure

Moi ce qui me sidère, au delà de l'inutilité du topic et du débat en lui même, c'est qu'un mec dont le pseudo est Balzac écrive aussi mal  ::O:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Perso je ne les vois même pas les pubs...
Faut pas faire une fixette sur un bandeau de 2cm, c'est le reste de la page qui vaut le coup.

Tant qu'il n'y a pas de pop-up à la con, CPC peut coller des pubs pour des enjoliveurs roses, j'm'en cogne.

C'était le post fayot du jour.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Moi ce qui me sidère, au delà de l'inutilité du topic et du débat en lui même, c'est qu'un mec dont le pseudo est Balzac écrive aussi mal


Bah ya bien un rappeur qui s'apelle MC Jean Gabin...

----------


## DaBoB

> blabla...je suis moche...blabla


 tu reviens quand, toi à TF2 ?? SPYYYY MEDIC !!

----------


## znokiss

> Bah ya bien un rappeur qui s'apelle MC Jean Gabin...

----------


## twinsen

> Moi ce qui me sidère, au delà de l'inutilité du topic et du débat en lui même, c'est qu'un mec dont le pseudo est Balzac écrive aussi mal


Ton intervention, largement plus humble que le pseudo de l'op,a bien fait avancer le débat.

----------


## Anton

Ah, c'est ça le fameux topic-polémique du moment.

C'est curieux, je pensais pas que sur CPC des gens afficheraient encore des pubs ; normalement aujourd'hui le joueur est un minimum geek donc "informé" et "paré" contre les maladies du web dont la pub  :tired:  
Personnellement FF3 + AdBlockPlus par défaut = je ne sais même plus à quoi ressemble une pub. Je n'en ai jamais vu ici.

Alors généralement c'est bienvenu sur la plupart des sites qui sont parait-il parasités mais ici, ça fait un peu chier ou, disons-nous (on ne va pas dire qu'on va s'infliger des bandeaux affichés par esprit de partage) on a (enfin moi, après les propos de Boulon) un vague arrière-goût de culpabilité, surtout qu'on lit assez entre les lignes que c'est pas l'opulence chez CPC. 

Bref je me demandais : pourquoi pas mettre un Paypal à la discrétion des gens désireux de mettre un petit quelque chose ? Ca fait pas forcément mendiant, c'est juste vraiment pour les gens qui veulent aider un peu par ce moyen, en plus d'être abonnés (ou pas).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Quand on clic sur le bandeau de pub depuis le forum de CPC, non seulement CPC gagne un peu de sous, mais Micromania en "perd" un peu non? (histoire que je rentabilise les jeux d'occaze qu'ils m'ont escroqué dans ma jeunesse innocente)

----------


## Anonyme871

Personne pour corriger le titre ?

----------


## Alab

> Bref je me demandais : pourquoi pas mettre un Paypal à la discrétion des gens désireux de mettre un petit quelque chose ? Ca fait pas forcément mendiant, c'est juste vraiment pour les gens qui veulent aider un peu par ce moyen, en plus d'être abonnés (ou pas).


Ouais, en plus ségolène le fait bien sur son site.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

Raison de plus !
Car, comme tout le monde le sait, chez CPC ils sont socialistes.

Surtout Boulon.

----------


## Angelina

En même temps, un mec qui se prend pour Balzac, qui est même pas fichu d'accorder "joli" au masculin avec "bandeau", j'ai envie de dire qu'on s'en cague de son avis.

----------


## keicain

> Ah, c'est ça le fameux topic-polémique du moment.
> 
> C'est curieux, je pensais pas que sur CPC des gens afficheraient encore des pubs ; normalement aujourd'hui le joueur est un minimum geek donc "informé" et "paré" contre les maladies du web dont la pub  
> Personnellement FF3 + AdBlockPlus par défaut = je ne sais même plus à quoi ressemble une pub. Je n'en ai jamais vu ici.
> 
> Alors généralement c'est bienvenu sur la plupart des sites qui sont parait-il parasités mais ici, ça fait un peu chier ou, disons-nous (on ne va pas dire qu'on va s'infliger des bandeaux affichés par esprit de partage) on a (enfin moi, après les propos de Boulon) un vague arrière-goût de culpabilité, surtout qu'on lit assez entre les lignes que c'est pas l'opulence chez CPC. 
> 
> Bref je me demandais : pourquoi pas mettre un Paypal à la discrétion des gens désireux de mettre un petit quelque chose ? Ca fait pas forcément mendiant, c'est juste vraiment pour les gens qui veulent aider un peu par ce moyen, en plus d'être abonnés (ou pas).


Bravo Anton, franchement bravo... 
Montré ainsi l'exemple en empêchant d'afficher les pubs, voilà qui va "aider" CPC. 

Sache que les revenus de la pubs sur le web se sont bien pété la tronche et ceci depuis que des plugin comme Adblock et consort sont de plus en plus exploité. Certes, intéressant sur le site que l'on ne visite qu'une seule fois, il sont une plaie pour la survie des sites que vous chérissez.

D'ailleurs des exemple existe : La partie jeux vidéo de PC Inpact (Inpact Virtuel ndlr) a dû fermer ses portes suite au manque de financement et au pub qui n'étaient plus rentable.

Alors les gens qui font comme Anton, je vous conseille vite de mettre CPC dans votre liste verte histoire que cela leur servent vraiment...

----------


## Anton

Ben écoute, pour être honnête ça m'était même pas venu à l'esprit qu'il puisse y avoir des pubs sur le forum  :tired:  Comme je l'ai dit, FF+AD+ et tu oublies totalement qu'il existe des pubs sur le net. 

Après, y a des gens qui veulent volontairement afficher des pubs de merde et qui vont cliquer dessus ? 
Parfait. Grand bien leur fasse. Que Boulon soit loué. Moi je le ferai pas. 

C'est (notamment) pour ça que j'ai pris un abo alors que j'en ai en ce moment ni vraiment les moyens ni le temps matériel de lire les CPC (j'ai tjrs pas fini celui de l'été, j'ai à peine commencé le 198, et ça m'a jamais manqué de les acheter hypra sporadiquement pendant le reste des années) et que je propose de mettre un Paypal  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Je signale que nous on oblige personne à rien.
A part être poli, ne pas écrire en sms et mettre des majuscules.

----------


## Froyok

> et mettre des majuscules.


Et encore, maintenant ça le fait tout seul !  ::P:  (< exemple inside)

----------


## Anton

> Je signale que nous on oblige personne à rien.
> A part être poli, ne pas écrire en sms et mettre des majuscules.


Ouais, c'est pour ça que vous foutez mauvaise conscience à tout le monde avec des posts par-ci par-là sur votre détresse digne de France Télécom, le chômage massif dans la boîte (enfin, 1 seul, mais quel pilier ce... Euh... Merde, c'était quoi son nom déjà ?), le matériel antédiluvien qui flambe et crash, des employés qui travaillent des heures durant sans je cite "boire, manger, fumer, pisser", des dessins dans le journal où les membres de la rédac depuis toujours subissent la terreur et la mainmise d'un certain... Euh... D'un collègue, et que certains canards n'écoutant que leur bonté emmausienne ouvrent des topics pour vous venir en aide  :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme871

Du vrai Emile Zoulou quoi.

----------


## Trask

Ce qu'il y a quand même de rassurant c'est que même si certains gars de la redac perdent leurs boulot (je ne leurs souhaite pas) ils deviendront des chômeurs de luxe.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais.
Et des playboys de qualité. 
D'ailleurs y a un concert de Papa Wemba ce Week end : on t'y voit ?

----------


## Anon4782

> Etant donné que micromania n'a aucune affinité avec le jeux pc et son univers; je suis plus que surpris par l'association...
> L'argent,l'odeur,tenez dans son bec un fromage.


En plus de passer pour un hippie, tu ne dis que des conneries. Suffit de cliquer sur le lien pour voir qu'ils vendent des jeux PC.

Si tu veux déterrer le topic de la pub, je promets de participer pour basher de l'emo-gauchiste comme au bon vieux temps. ::):

----------


## Froyok

> Ce qu'il y a quand même de rassurant c'est que même si certains gars de la redac perdent leurs boulot (je ne leurs souhaite pas) ils deviendront des chômeurs de luxe.


J'arrive pas à croire que l'on puisse dire ça.  :tired: 
Franchement...

----------


## Trask

> J'arrive pas à croire que l'on puisse dire ça. 
> Franchement...


Désolé si j'ai froissé quelqu'un, c'était une tentative d'humour.

----------


## znokiss

> Si tu veux déterrer le topic de la pub, je promets de participer pour basher de l'emo-gauchiste comme au bon vieux temps.


Aaahhh, le bon vieux temps des topics politiques... Mais te reste-t-il assez de points pour ça ?
 ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

MAis sans déconner, ceux qui utilisent Adblock et autres, elles vous gênent vraiment les pubs sur CPC ?
J'sais pas, mais le pauvre bandeau en haut ou sur le côté, ça ne nuit pas à la lecture du site et du forum, c'est juste une pauvre image dans un coin qui se voit à peine...C'est pas du pop-up lourdingue ou des posts "pubs" au milieu des topics.

----------


## Teocali

> Ouais, c'est pour ça que vous foutez mauvaise conscience à tout le monde avec des posts par-ci par-là sur votre détresse digne de France Télécom, le chômage massif dans la boîte (enfin, 1 seul, mais quel pilier ce... Euh... Merde, c'était quoi son nom déjà  [...]


Euuuh, t'es de mauvaise foi, là, quand même. Ce genre de post (et encore, c'est plus des post du genre "ma main dans ta gueule" que "vallée de larmes"), on y a droit uniquement quand on vient leur chier dans les bottes avec c't'histoire de pub qui, soyons honnete, est franchement loin d'être chiante...

Teocali, qui y va de son clic réguler, mais se demande si ça sert vraiment, de cliquer plusieurs fois par jour...

----------


## Anon4782

> MAis sans déconner, ceux qui utilisent Adblock et autres, elles vous gênent vraiment les pubs sur CPC ?


Perso, je trouve ça pratique. Plusieurs fois ça m'a informé des dernières nouveautés.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tu peux aussi essayer de lire les news ou le mag'  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

> MAis sans déconner, ceux qui utilisent Adblock et autres, elles vous gênent vraiment les pubs sur CPC ?


Je me posais la même question. Je suis un peu sur le cul pour le coup.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Elle est où la pub Micromania?  ::ninja:: 


















Attention celui qui prendra la perche tendue est un gros con.

----------


## Anton

C'est surtout qu'on va pas stopper AB+ ou autoriser CPC alors que ça sert pas à grand chose de les afficher si on ne clique pas dessus  :tired:  

Après, et encore heureusement, comme l'a dit Boulon personne n'est forcé, et ça serait cool d'éviter de tenter de foutre mauvaise conscience en attaquant sous l'angle d'un pseudo devoir civique ou d'esprit-communautaire-qui-se-doit-d'afficher-les-pubs-CPC.
 :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Perso, je trouve ça pratique. Plusieurs fois ça m'a informé des dernières nouveautés.


Tu rigoles, mais moi ça m'a permis de situer la sortis de city XL...
Vu que je lisais rien sur ce jeu dans CPC.




> Désolé si j'ai froissé quelqu'un, c'était une tentative d'humour.


Bon, on va dire que c'est un sujet qui me fait pas rire alors...  :tired:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Tu rigoles, mais moi ça m'a permis de situer la sortis de city XL...
> Vu que je lisais rien sur ce jeu dans CPC.


Mais moi aussi !!! Tout pareil ! Donc merci la pub.

Et puis comme ça a déjà été dit, elles sont pas franchement gênantes ces pubs, sur le forum.

----------


## Lt Anderson

L'idéal serait de faire des bandeaux de pub proportionnels aux rayons "Jeux PC" des magasins Micromania : discrétion assurée.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai toujours kiffé les gens qui se plaignent d'avoir de la pub dans un espace totalement gratuit XD

(enfin, si "kiffer" signifie avoir honte pour eux of course)

----------


## Anton

Tu sais que l'essentiel du net est un "espace totalement gratuit", d'où la présence des pubs ? Et que le principe de base du net est la liberté et la gratuité, tel qu'il fut voulu, imaginé et mis en place ?

Après c'est sûr que venir spécifiquement râler c'est autre chose, faut voir le contexte.

----------


## znokiss

Mieux vaut un bandeau Micromania
Que bander au micropénis..

Mince, ça marche pas tout à fait.

----------


## Anonyme871

Mais on s'en contre fou des pub bordeyl de meyrde. 
Revenez vous plaindre quand y'aura un échantillon de gel douche dans le mag'.   :;):

----------


## moimadmax

> C'est surtout qu'on va pas stopper AB+ ou autoriser CPC alors que ça sert pas à grand chose de les afficher si on ne clique pas dessus  
> 
> Après, et encore heureusement, comme l'a dit Boulon personne n'est forcé, et ça serait cool d'éviter de tenter de foutre mauvaise conscience en attaquant sous l'angle d'un pseudo devoir civique ou d'esprit-communautaire-qui-se-doit-d'afficher-les-pubs-CPC.


Déjà c'est faux, normalement il y a un revenu par pub affiché . Il est plus faible que celui par pub cliqué mais il est là quand même. Et je pense même que c'est lui qui fourni la majeur parti des revenues, car peu de monde cliquent sur les pub.

Et c'est une manière un peu égoïste de penser car; même si il est vrai que si tu bloques les pub, cela ne changera pas grand chose, Si tout le monde fait comme toi, les revenus passent de pas grand chose à rien du tout.

Les pubs sont agréables pour personne, et comme elles sont obligatoires, tu laisses les autres faire le sale boulot. 

Personnellement j'utilise Opera qui permet le blocage de contenu. Je ne l'active que sur les sites où les pubs sont gênantes (trop présentes ou le gros truc en flash qui prend toute la page) car je trouve que c'est un peu abusé. Et pour CPC pas de problème j'ai désactivé le blocage de contenu.  

Maintenant je trouve les pubs du programme adsense vraiment pertinente et plutôt discrète. Il me semble en avoir vu ici pendant un moment. Par contre niveau revenu, je ne sait pas ce que cela donne.

----------


## znokiss

> Revenez vous plaindre quand y'aura un échantillon de gel douche dans le mag'.


On va pas se plaindre, hein, ça fait 4 mois que j'ai fini le dernier échantillon de PtiDop de Carouf...

----------


## Teocali

> C'est surtout qu'on va pas stopper AB+ ou autoriser CPC alors que ça sert pas à grand chose de les afficher si on ne clique pas dessus  
> 
> Après, et encore heureusement, comme l'a dit Boulon personne n'est forcé, et ça serait cool d'éviter de tenter de foutre mauvaise conscience en attaquant sous l'angle d'un pseudo devoir civique ou d'esprit-communautaire-qui-se-doit-d'afficher-les-pubs-CPC.


Tu sais, Anton, là, je commences serieusement à me poser des questions. Comme je le disais plus haut, je ne crois pas avoir vu un seul post de la rédac prendre le ton que tu évoques. Tout au plus, des réponses acerbes a ceux qui leur reprochais de mettre de la pub (alors que, soyons honnetes, elles ni génante, ni encombrante).
De même, je ne crois pas avoir vu Boulon reprocher a quiconque d'avoir AdBlocks d'activé.

Après, je ne ls pas tout le forum, donc si tu as un lien vers un post précis qui étaye ton ressentiment, je ne crache pas dessus.

Au final, et selon mon humble opinion, tu fais ce que tu veux avec ton browser, mais serieux, je ne vois pas vraiment ce que tu peux avoir à reprocher a la redaction. Je trouve même Boulon plutot mesuré dans ses réponses (comparer a ce que je pense que je serais capable de sortir, si je me retrouver dans leur situation.)

Teocali

----------


## Anonyme871

Je crois qu'il parle plutôt des membres du forum.

----------


## Teocali

Oh, ben, mes confuses

----------


## Anton

Merci FanDe  ::P: 

Mon honneur est bafoué, rendez-vous avec deux témoins demain à l'aube, à 15h, sur le topic à b0b0. Je prends le choix des armes, des images de /b/  :tired:

----------


## Jeremy

/me vote pour une option "abonnement pour non affichage de la pub"

----------


## Liberty

Je serais plus pour une zone de dons. Tout les sites le font (ou presque). Sinon l'abonnement pour pas de pub, sa marchera pas...

----------


## Anton

Bah ouais, un Paypal, comme j'disais  :tired:  
En plus ça prend 10 min à foutre sur la home.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Je serais plus pour une zone de dons. Tout les sites le font (ou presque). Sinon l'abonnement pour pas de pub, sa marchera pas...


Toucher des dons quand t'es une société à but lucratif je doute que ce soit facilement faisable voir même légal.

----------


## Anton

Bonne interrogation tiens  ::O:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, non, on a pas le droit.
Et en plus, c'est pas très "éthique".

----------


## Maxwell

Et donc si je veux pas avoir de pub, que je suis déja abonné, et que je veux soutenir canardpc.com je fais quoi ? J'envoie un panier garni à la rédac ?

----------


## ShinSH

> Et en plus, c'est pas très "éthique".


C'est quoi l'"éthique"?  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

> Et donc si je veux pas avoir de pub, que je suis déja abonné, et que je veux soutenir canardpc.com je fais quoi ? J'envoie un panier garni à la rédac ?


Une signature de soutien ?  ::ninja:: 

Genre : _"j'adore quand un abo se déroule sans accroc  Jour de retard sur livraison : 7"_

 :^_^:

----------


## Teocali

> Et donc si je veux pas avoir de pub, que je suis déja abonné, et que je veux soutenir canardpc.com je fais quoi ? J'envoie un panier garni à la rédac ?


Bah, je sais que ça se fait (cf. Moto et Motards, journal de moto avec un peu le même esprit que CanardPC, et qui reçoit régulierement des colis avec de la bouffe, des produits regionaux, etc. De la part de ses lecteurs)

L'autre solution, ça peut tout simplement être de prendre un deuxieme abonnement.

Teocali

----------


## Trask

> Bah, je sais que ça se fait (cf. Moto et Motards, journal de moto avec un peu le même esprit que CanardPC, et qui reçoit régulierement des colis avec de la bouffe, des produits regionaux, etc. De la part de ses lecteurs)


C'est sympa de penser aux gars de la redac et je suis sur qu'ils apprécieront. Mais il me semble que Boulon disait que le but est que le site ne soit pas un trou financier (trop grand) où ils devraient mettre trop de fric venant du magazine.

En gros l'idéal serait que le site soit financièrement indépendant du magazine, ce qui serait vraiment parfait pour les 2.

Il y à deux possibilité que je voit dans l'imédiat:

1. Comme dit plus haut un abonnement pour le site ou on aurait pas de pub. Cela se fait sur pas mal de site. Mais je ne suis pas sur que cela fonctionnera des masse avec ce seul avantage.

2. De la donation mais indirect, je m'explique: il y a des campagnes de pub ou les visiteurs d'un site peuvent répondre à un formulaire assez poussé. Le site en question reçoit des brouzoufs en échange (plus que pour des pubs affichés à mon avis). Il suffirait de mettre un lien vers cette campagne sur le forum/site, et ceux qui veulent aider le site canard pc n'auront qu'a remplir le formulaire. Rien d'illégal vu que les revenus seront des revenus publicitaires.


Edit: J'espère ne pas être lourd en parlant de la pub sur le site, j'essaye juste d'aider.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu sais, de toutes façons, depuis que tu m'as traité de chômeur de luxe, je te déteste...

----------


## Castor

> Et donc si je veux pas avoir de pub, que je suis déja abonné, et que je veux soutenir canardpc.com je fais quoi ? J'envoie un panier garni à la rédac ?


Tu abonnes tes amis ou les membre de ta famille.
Je suis pas abonné, si tu veux mes coordonnées, MP  ::ninja::

----------


## ShinSH

> Et donc si je veux pas avoir de pub, que je suis déja abonné, et que je veux soutenir canardpc.com je fais quoi ? J'envoie un panier garni à la rédac ?


T'écris des news? Bon ok perso j'ai quand même les pubs.

----------


## El Gringo

> https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/1865
> 
> De rien


Bon écoute t'es lourd avec ton prosélytisme là, t'utilises adblock c'est cool pour toi mais maintenant t'arrêtes de nous casser les couilles avec ça, merci.

----------


## Anton

Oulahh  ::O: 
Ok ok, désolé.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ah ben bravo, vous me l'avez tout énervé!

----------


## Jeremy

Question con à propos du site : ne serait il pas gérable de créer une asso loi 1901 qui ferait payer CPC pour la pub qu'il lui fait et dont le seul boulot serait de gérer le site et les coûts associés ?
Cela ouvrirait la possibilité de dons.

---------- Post ajouté à 19h37 ----------

Hum, j'avais cru comprendre qu'actuellement le lux était plutôt revenus CPC => dépenses pour le site. J'ai donc tout faux ?

Edit pwnt by modo qui supprime son propre post  ::(:

----------


## spongebong

Je doit dire que grâce à ce joli*e* sujet j'ai viré ABP pour CPC.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Il vous faudrait surtout une vraie régie pub, mais là ça veut dire toutes sortes de pubs sans trop de contrôle et des flash transparents bien chiants et autres joyeusetés.

----------


## ShinSH

Si ça vire la correction orthographique aussi, réactive le.  ::ninja::

----------


## ekOz

Franchement, à moins d'avoir un écran 10", je sais pas comment elle peut gêner quelqu'un la pub.

728 × 90px sur du 22", woot le truc trop dur (d'autant que passé le 1er post on la voit plus)  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

Même sur un 15" elle gêne pas, sur mon téléphone non plus.

----------


## moimadmax

Et faire comme les Kermesse, une tombola  ::lol::  ou chacun achète un ticket 1€ et le gagnant à un lot. Ou mieux, un système de Tombola ou chacun achète un carnet de 10 tickets virtuel (avec de l'argent réél) et avec un tirage au sort toute les semaines. Ainsi la personne choisi de mettre en jeu un ticket si le lot l'intéresse. Ca pourrait par exemple être le dernier jeu sorti qui fait un Carton à la rédac. Un goodies. Ca fait 50 € d'investissement pour la rédac contre x€ de rentré, avec x = nombre de ticket mis en jeu. 

Ca pourrai même être un lot qui ne coute rien, comme passer une journée à la rédac. Mais n'habitant pas paris, je ne mettrai pas de ticket en jeu  ::): 

C'est peut être nul comme idée. Il faudrait faire un sondage pour tâter le terrain.

----------


## Froyok

...

Je comprends pas la polémiques, y'a des pubs, ça vous plaît pas, bah, adblock et co et on en parles plus, ça vous dérange pas ? Donc continuez votre routine. Faut pas chercher plus loin. Après si la rédac à des soucis financier, je pense qu'elle mettra en place des stratégie de vente ou autre, passage à 4€ du mag, parce bordel, je hais les centimes... Bref, dans le pire des cas, c'est la rédac qui viendra vers nous s'il le faut.

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est peut être nul comme idée. Il faudrait faire un sondage pour tâter le terrain.


Putain je trouve ça bien moi, mais je sais pas si c'est une bonne chose...  ::ninja::

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Pas sûr que ce soit bien légal non plus.

----------


## El Gringo

En fait il faut déposer le règlement chez un huissier et autoriser le remboursement des participants.  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Non seulement c'est vachement bien comme idées mais c'est tout aussi légal qu'un MMO type horde ou quoi que ce soit.
A partir du moment ou une close stipule bien les règle et qu'on protège les mineurs je vois pas le problème.
Super idée en effet.

----------


## El Gringo

> c'est tout aussi légal qu'un MMO type horde ou quoi que ce soit.


Nan c'est pas pareil en fait, les jeux ont un règlement très particulier (les loteries et consort, pas les jeux vidéo).

----------


## lokideath

Bah c'est vrai qu'elle est vilaine la pub micromania, surtout par rapport à celle de DLGamer pour CitiesXL qui s'intègre admirablement bien.

----------


## dalgwen

Je payerai sans hésiter un forfait pour ne pas me taper de publicités (que je bloque actuellement, étant un anti-pub obtus et primaire). Vu les services rendus par CPC (serveurs de jeux, forum, etc.), j'ai même tendance à me sentir coupable de profiter de tout ça sans contre partie (mis à part mon abonnement papier et un serveur de jeu de la communauté pour L4D, mais bon c'est plus pour me faire plaisir qu'autre chose...).
Gamekult le fait déjà (du moins je crois, mais comme je suis abonné avec adblock en fait je n'en sais rien).
Pcinpact va se lancer dans l'aventure de l'abonnement anti-pub bientôt. Chez eux, ils ont présenté ça comme un soutien, et du coup ils ont ramassé quelques 2000 "promesses" d'abonnement. Le trafic sur CPC est surement plus faible, à vous de faire les comptes si vous avez la possibilité d'y être gagnant et si ça colle avec la politique maison.

EDIT : Je suis sur que vous savez déjà tout ça, mais peut être est ce en voyant de plus en plus de lecteurs en parler que vous vous rendrez compte si c'est viable ou non.

----------


## Maxwell

Si y'a une tombola pour gagner un bout de vomi de Gringo sous vide j'achète tous les tickets.

----------


## ShinSH

Et pork pork man, t'en veux pas?

----------


## Scorbut

Sinon, vous pourriez revendre des t-shirts mais un peu plus cher. Ce serait un "don" légal.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Bah c'est vrai qu'elle est vilaine la pub micromania, surtout par rapport à celle de DLGamer pour CitiesXL qui s'intègre admirablement bien.


OK merci.

Moi hier j'ai appelé France 2 pour leur dire que j'ai pas trop aimé la pub MAAF Assurances, surtout entre 25"09 et 26"17, où les couleurs sont un peu délavées.

----------


## lokideath

> OK merci.
> 
> Moi hier j'ai appelé France 2 pour leur dire que j'ai pas trop aimé la pub MAAF Assurances, surtout entre 25"09 et 26"17, où les couleurs sont un peu délavées.


Cool story bro, mais tu devrais parler de ca sur les forums de France2  :;):

----------


## znokiss

Fils de pub.

----------


## El Gringo

> OK merci.
> 
> Moi hier j'ai appelé France 2 pour leur dire que j'ai pas trop aimé la pub MAAF Assurances, surtout entre 25"09 et 26"17, où les couleurs sont un peu délavées.


 :^_^: 




> Si y'a une tombola pour gagner un bout de vomi de Gringo sous vide j'achète tous les tickets.


On peut s'arranger sans loterie si tu veux...  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, je crois qu'il veut le vomi "original".
Celui qui manqua de te faire virer.

----------


## Alab

Perso t-shirt et mug j'adorerai pouvoir en acheter mais bon ya le 'coup de production' mais qu'est ce que ce serait la classe !

----------


## johnclaude

> Oui bon une pub Micromania, ça aurait pu être pire et puis à force mes yeux sont habitués à zapper les bandeaux en tête de page pour se focaliser sur l'essentiel. Oui je sais, je suis un punk.


Pour être honnête la pub étant tout au dessus, donc là où il n'y a finalement rien à lire, finalement je ne la vois plus. Elle ne dérange pas la lecture du forum, et oui des pubs qui nous feraient rigoler genre "fer à repasser en promo à la redoute" moi ça ne me choquerait pas ça me ferait sans doute rire si je tombais dessus.



> Tiens ça ferait un bon nom de newser Honoré de Baltringue.


Ou un bon sous titre pour un certain forumeur...




> Et faire comme les Kermesse, une tombola  ou chacun achète un ticket 1€ et le gagnant à un lot. Ou mieux, un système de Tombola ou chacun achète un carnet de 10 tickets virtuel (avec de l'argent réél) et avec un tirage au sort toute les semaines. Ainsi la personne choisi de mettre en jeu un ticket si le lot l'intéresse. Ca pourrait par exemple être le dernier jeu sorti qui fait un Carton à la rédac. Un goodies. Ca fait 50 € d'investissement pour la rédac contre x€ de rentré, avec x = nombre de ticket mis en jeu. 
> 
> Ca pourrai même être un lot qui ne coute rien, comme passer une journée à la rédac. Mais n'habitant pas paris, je ne mettrai pas de ticket en jeu 
> 
> C'est peut être nul comme idée. Il faudrait faire un sondage pour tâter le terrain.


Je crois que l'idée est pas mal, un coup de temps en temps un jeu dédicassé par la rédac ça marcherait comme lot.


Edit: une dernière question, si c'est pas trop indiscret: ça coute combien une pub sur le site ou le forum? (oui je me payerais bien une pub "johnclaude est surpuissant" pour noel. Oui je sais il faut que je me soigne)

----------


## Maxwell

> Nan, je crois qu'il veut le vomi "original".
> Celui qui manqua de te faire virer.


Évidemment. Collector.

----------


## Froyok

> Edit: une dernière question, si c'est pas trop indiscret: ça coute combien une pub sur le site ou le forum? (oui je me payerais bien une pub "johnclaude est surpuissant" pour noel. Oui je sais il faut que je me soigne)


Cher je pense quand même, car si tu veux qu'elle reste un moment ne plus...
(mais moi aussi ça m'intéresse !  ::ninja:: )

----------


## El Gringo

> Évidemment. Collector.


Mais puisque je vous dit que je l'ai perdu !  ::cry:: 




> Cher je pense quand même, car si tu veux qu'elle reste un moment ne plus...
> (mais moi aussi ça m'intéresse ! )


Ben c'est cher mais pas tant que ça en fait, faudrait que vous envoyiez un mail à casque pour vous renseigner si ça vous intéresse vraiment (n'oubliez pas de préciser que vous êtes de gros malades qui giflent les enfants dans la rue).

----------


## tiotr

Bon et concrètement, qui serait partant pour acheter de bos tshirts canardiens?
Il n'y en a pas a mon avis pour une fortune de flocage et de matos, et en soutenant la machine sans se faire arnaquer non plus, il y aurait possibilité que le magazine encaisse quand même pas mal...

----------


## Anton

> (n'oubliez pas de préciser que vous êtes de gros malades qui giflent les enfants dans la rue).


Y a pas de problème si on a le permis.



(ça va, ça fait pas prosélytisme là ?).




> Bon et concrètement, qui serait partant pour acheter de bos tshirts canardiens?
> Il n'y en a pas a mon avis pour une fortune de flocage et de matos, et en soutenant la machine sans se faire arnaquer non plus, il y aurait possibilité que le magazine encaisse quand même pas mal...


Un beau t-shirt avec une impression de qualité et pas un transfert, ouais, carrément.
Un lapin dans la veine du mag mais qu'on ne puisse pas par erreur affilier aux lapins crétins, un truc bien débile, et rulez.

----------


## spongebong

Bon c'est un peu rincé mais pour récuperer des fonds quoi de mieux et de golri que de faire un calendrier.

Genre thématique TF2: Les dieux du stab

----------


## Froyok

> Bon c'est un peu rincé mais pour récuperer des fonds quoi de mieux et de golri que de faire un calendrier.
> 
> Genre thématique TF2: Les dieux du stab
> 
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:U...08_2-c9755.jpg


Je payerais pas pour ça, et puis quoi encore, surtout boulon avec/sans un calbut.  ::o:

----------


## lokideath

> Un beau t-shirt avec une impression de qualité et pas un transfert, ouais, carrément.
> Un lapin dans la veine du mag mais qu'on ne puisse pas par erreur affilier aux lapins crétins, un truc bien débile, et rulez.


Un t-shirt avec des lapins roses dessus j'achète direct  ::): 
Enfin y a tout un topic dessus dans la section magazine.

----------


## El Gringo

> Un t-shirt avec des lapins roses dessus j'achète direct


Un jour, surement. J'ai mis lundi celui que j'avais perdu depuis années et ça a bien motivé Couly... Par contre va falloir qu'on ait le cash pour ça, et ça devrait prendre encore un peu de temps.

----------


## Angelina

Mais il n'y a qu'à les faire en pré-vente pour avoir le flouze nécéssaire non ?

(Genre avec un délais de livraison de 3 semaines, au lieu de 3 jours.)

Comme ça en plus vous savez exactement combien d'exemplaires il faut fabriquer...

Je vois bien une vente événementielle: passage des commandes pendant 2 semaines, puis lancement du processus de fabrication/livraison en une seule tournée.

On avait parlé aussi de stickers et de mugs... D'ailleur je crois que le mug passerai mieux: on peut tous l'avoir au bureau ou à la maison, alors que le t-shirt faut le porter.

Pareil pour les stickers: le genre de connerie qu'on s'achète en 10 exemplaires pour les coller partout. (iphone, laptop, moniteur, arrière de caisse, etc..) (et ehh frigo...  :tired: )

(enfin moi perso en tout cas je sais que je me jetterai sur des bons stickers en vinyle qui resistent.)

----------


## Alab

Mais avant sondage pour voir le prix que les gens sont prêts à payer (perso plus de 20€ un t-shirt c'est non pour moi).

----------


## Silver

Si vous vous décidez à vous relancer dans le merchandising pensez à prendre exemple sur les gens de Anno 1404 et lancer... Des décapsuleurs Canard PC !  :Bave:

----------


## Angelina

Un lapin qui décapsule avec les dents, comme ça:  ::):  *ptssss  spooock*



 :Bave:

----------


## Maxwell

Autant un T-shirt ça m'intéresse pas du tout car je n'aurai jamais l'occasion de le porter, autant un mug simple et sobre avec un lapin Couly mal réveillé et/ou de mauvais poil je le précommande sans hésiter. J'en prendrai même 2 si il y a plusieurs modèles, et je me contrefous du délai de livraison.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Nan, je crois qu'il veut le vomi "original".
> Celui qui manqua de te faire virer.


Ça mérite des précisions ça  ::o: .

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Autant un T-shirt ça m'intéresse pas du tout car je n'aurai jamais l'occasion de le porter, autant un mug simple et sobre avec un lapin Couly mal réveillé et/ou de mauvais poil je le précommande sans hésiter. J'en prendrai même 2 si il y a plusieurs modèles, et je me contrefous du délai de livraison.


Pareil. Je serai prêt à délaisser mon mug matinal des simpsons pour ça.

----------


## spongebong

Moi je lache pas ma tête de dark vador, mais un mug CPC en porte stylos crayon qui tue qui m'arrache un sourire à chaque fois que je le vois, je dis blanco!

----------


## Froyok

> Autant un T-shirt ça m'intéresse pas du tout car je n'aurai jamais l'occasion de le porter, autant un mug simple et sobre avec un lapin Couly mal réveillé et/ou de mauvais poil je le précommande sans hésiter. J'en prendrai même 2 si il y a plusieurs modèles, et je me contrefous du délai de livraison.





> Ça mérite des précisions ça .


Pluzun power 2 !

----------


## spongebong

Leave El Gringo's vomit alone.

----------


## El Gringo

Merci spongebong....  ::cry::

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Autant un T-shirt ça m'intéresse pas du tout car je n'aurai jamais l'occasion de le porter, autant un mug simple et sobre avec un lapin Couly mal réveillé et/ou de mauvais poil je le précommande sans hésiter. J'en prendrai même 2 si il y a plusieurs modèles, et je me contrefous du délai de livraison.


Oui, c'est ça qu'il faut.
[Evangile selon saint-Jojo]

----------


## tiotr

Nan mais bon en fait, en moins rapide avec des visuels de meilleure qualité ça rendrait mieux ^^
7.77€ l'unité livrée commandée par 50
Bon par contre aprés faut les ré éxpédier aux gens qui les achètent...
Un mug a 12€ c'est 2€ de gagné par canard pc, c'est bcp de bordel pour pas grand chose.. :S

----------


## tiotr

J'aime aussi beaucoup


A 4.4€ l'unité, ça peut être plus intéressant

Sinon il reste la solution simple de la comboutique
Ils prennent tout en main, il suffit d'intégrer les visuels et fixer les marges. Bon les prix seront forcément un peu plus cher, car leur prix de base pour un mug par exemple est a 13€.

----------


## KaMy

Je plussoie le mug c'est un truc qui marche tout le temps et ça peut même faire un cadeau aux gens qui ne connaissent pas CPC (même le faire découvrir s'il sont gamers/geeks/fanas de lois en tout genre  ::ninja:: ), et le tapis de souris de tiotr est plutôt sympatoche  :;): .

Après si vous pourriez faire un système d'abonnement comme dans Gamekult/PCimpact comme cité avant.

Je vous fais juste un copier/coller pour résumer, après à voir ce qui peut en ressortir et l'avis de la majorité.

L'abonnement payant:

*  3,50 euros pour un mois
* 35 euros pour un an (soit deux mois gratuits)
* 65 euros pour deux ans avec un tee-shirt PCi offert (soit plus de cinq mois gratuits)

*  Une petite étoile brillante à côté du mot INpactien(ne) dans les commentaires
* Aucune publicité visuelle (notamment en flash) ne sera affichée
* Une adresse webmail (avec compatibilité POP et IMAP) du type pseudo@inpactien.com (beaucoup de passionnés apprécieront)
* Possibilité de personnaliser un mot en dessous de "INpactien(ne)" qui se trouve au dessus de son avatar (par exemple : Bogoss)
* Possibilité de mettre le ou les flux RSS de son choix à la place du pavé de pub (avec une place équivalente à deux pavés en hauteur)
* Nous réfléchissons à vendre des Tee shirt PC INpact à 20 euros frais compris, qui seront proposés à 10 euros TTC pour les premiums, et offerts pour deux ans d'abonnement à 65 euros TTC.

Perso, un mug je suis preneur et après je lâcherais volontiers 4€/mois pour remercier toutes les choses mises à disposition.

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh, non, je crois pas qu'on va faire ça.
Vraiment vraiment vraiment vraiment pas.

Diviser la communauté, je suis pas fan.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Diviser la communauté, je suis pas fan.


C'est clair, les inégalités du à la classe sociale on en bouffe déjà assez IRL...

----------


## Cycogolgoth

Ouaip, faites comme les cahiers du foot. Des tee-shirt, des mugs, ou autres goodies idiots.
ça se vent bien, c'est participatif et c'est egotiquement digne.

----------


## Anton

Et les t-shirts c'est trop classe aux IRL, ou pour se faire aborder par des inconnus qui s'avèrent fréquenter le même forum, et à l'échange des pseudos "OMFG c'est toi ?!i§"  :Cigare:

----------


## KaMy

Je ne veux *absolument pas* diviser la communauté, c'est bien pour ça que je disais "à soumettre" mais si la 1ere opinion vis à vis du post est négative et de Mr Boulon j'ai rien dis on oublie  :;):

----------


## Zouuu

> Perso, un mug je suis preneur et *après je lâcherais volontiers 4€/mois pour remercier toutes les choses mises à disposition*.


Achète un canard PC en plus et met le dans les salles d'attente des médecins, coiffeur etc ...

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## lokideath

> Et les t-shirts c'est trop classe aux IRL, ou pour se faire aborder par des inconnus qui s'avèrent fréquenter le même forum, et à l'échange des pseudos "OMFG c'est toi ?!i§"


Ah merde t'as raison, finalement le mug c'est chouette  ::P:

----------


## Maxwell

Putain ça y est, maintenant j'ai BESOIN d'un mug avec un lapin Couly dessus. Il irait trop bien pour boire mon petit café le matin.

Au moins vous savez créer le besoin, pourritures capitalistes.

----------


## KaMy

> Achète un canard PC en plus et met le dans les salles d'attente des médecins, coiffeur etc ...


Je passes le site et les magasines aux potes, d'ailleurs ça fonctionne plutôt bien, y'a des gens qui se convertissent au Canardisme

----------


## Jeremy

> Euh, non, je crois pas qu'on va faire ça.
> Vraiment vraiment vraiment vraiment pas.
> 
> Diviser la communauté, je suis pas fan.


C'est pourquoi il faudrait que ça soit uniquement pour ne pas avoir l'affichage de la pub. Tout le reste osef.

----------


## Castor

> C'est clair, les inégalités du à la classe sociale on en bouffe déjà assez IRL...


Non personnellement, je remarque rien  :B):

----------


## Anon4782

> * Une petite étoile brillante à côté du mot INpactien(ne) dans les commentaires


Je suis fan.  ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Non personnellement, je remarque rien


Tant mieux pour toi.

----------


## Alab

Même ma mère achèterai un t-shirt cpc elle m'a dit (comme elle adore les lapins) en plus elle est prof, imaginez tous ces lycéens que vous pourriez convertir !!

----------


## Gretsho

Juste pour remettre de l'huile sur le feu car je comprend pas bien le sujet du débat...

On est ici car des gens nous *Offrent* un service, de qualité qui plus est, du coup si on est ici on accepte par défaut le fait que c'est *leurs* espace et qu'ils en sont propriétaires, donc en gros qu'ils ont droit d'en faire ce qu'ils veulent.

Donc déjà on a la chance d'y être invité gratuitement mais alors de quel droit se permet on de raler pour des trucs aussi insignifiant que "oh mon dieu y'a de la pub !". Ici c'est comme à la télé si le programme vous intéresse pas ou pendant la coupure pub justement vous avez quand même la zapette vous avez le droit de changer, oh oui vous avez aussi le droit de raler, mais dans votre coin s'il vous plait ou à part si vous avez déjà envoyé une lettre à TF1 pour dire "s'il vous plait messieurs vous pouvez arrêter la pub pour les tampons non car ça me dérègle complètement"

Sans vouloir faire le pompeur de cirage on a déjà du bol d'avoir un site qui nous relai une information de qualité, alors on a pas non plus faire nos  casse noisette parce qu'on est à la mauvaise periode du mois et parce que notre ex vient de micromania, à bon entendeur c'est à nous de nous plier à la volonté de la rédaction et pas l'inverse bordayl.

----------


## Teocali

Bah, là, en même temps, le débat, il a plus viré sur les choses qu'on serait près a payer (ou pas) pour permettre au site d'eviter d'être un fardeau pour la redaction non ?

Teocali

----------


## El Gringo

> Bah, là, en même temps, le débat, il a plus viré sur les choses qu'on serait près a payer (ou pas) pour permettre au site d'eviter d'être un fardeau pour la redaction non ?
> 
> Teocali


Si, mais il revenait à l'origine du problème et c'était très juste ce qu'il disait.

----------


## Teocali

Ah, ça c'est sur. C'est juste que je trouvais qu'il y avait plus trop de raleurs, et qu'un certain consensus s'etait dégagé sur la pub en question, consensus qui rejoint son avis, en fait.
Sur ce, les gens, je retourne picoler.

Teocali, tegestophile

----------


## johnclaude

> Mais il n'y a qu'à les faire en pré-vente pour avoir le flouze nécéssaire non ?
> [...]
> Pareil pour les stickers: le genre de connerie qu'on s'achète en 10 exemplaires pour les coller partout. (iphone, laptop, moniteur, *arrière de caisse*, etc..) (et ehh frigo... )
> 
> (enfin moi perso en tout cas je sais que je me jetterai sur des bons stickers en vinyle qui resistent.)


Et j'aurais la seule c5 canard pc du monde, wopitain la classe  :Bave: 



> Ben c'est cher mais pas tant que ça en fait, faudrait que vous envoyiez un mail à casque pour vous renseigner si ça vous intéresse vraiment (n'oubliez pas de préciser que vous êtes de gros malades qui giflent les enfants dans la rue).


Bon ben je vais chercher son adresse mail, mais bon j'ai pas la moindre idée du prix du truc mais bon c'est sûr que ça fait pas chier si je lui demande.



> C'est clair, les inégalités du à la classe sociale on en bouffe déjà assez IRL...


Clair, déjà que en face de chez moi y a les pauvres qui viennent squatter les restos du coeur en plus y aurait ça: à me dégouter d'être riche des fois ::(:

----------


## Anton

> On est ici car des gens nous *Offrent* un service, de qualité qui plus est, du coup si on est ici on accepte par défaut le fait que c'est *leurs* espace et qu'ils en sont propriétaires, donc en gros qu'ils ont droit d'en faire ce qu'ils veulent.
> 
> Donc déjà on a la chance d'y être invité gratuitement mais alors de quel droit se permet on de raler pour des trucs aussi insignifiant que "oh mon dieu y'a de la pub !".


Bienvenue sur Internet.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Achète un canard PC en plus et met le dans les salles d'attente des médecins, coiffeur etc ...


Y'a de l'idée.

----------


## Euklif

> Sans vouloir faire le pompeur de cirage on a déjà du bol d'avoir un site qui nous relai une information de qualité, alors on a pas non plus faire nos  casse noisette parce qu'on est à la mauvaise periode du mois et parce que notre ex vient de micromania, à bon entendeur c'est à nous de nous plier à la volonté de la rédaction et pas l'inverse bordayl.


Comme c'est simpliste...
Ok, c'est un débat en carton mais c'est pas en disant "on nous donne, faut rien dire" que tu rétablira la balance. Pourquoi faut toujours que les avis soit noir ou blanc? Les extrêmes, c'est sympa pour rigolay mais arrivay un moment faut voir un peu plus loin. Et j'donnerais pas d'exemple fumeux mais tout n'est pas bon comme cadeau hein, ça se saurait sinon.

----------


## El Gringo

> Comme c'est simpliste...
> Ok, c'est un débat en carton mais c'est pas en disant "on nous donne, faut rien dire" que tu rétablira la balance. Pourquoi faut toujours que les avis soit noir ou blanc? Les extrêmes, c'est sympa pour rigolay mais arrivay un moment faut voir un peu plus loin. Et j'donnerais pas d'exemple fumeux mais tout n'est pas bon comme cadeau hein, ça se saurait sinon.


Nan mais en l'occurrence on essaye de rentabiliser autant que possible un site qui nous coute cher, sans toutefois le rendre insupportable à coups de pop-ups et autres saloperies. Pour ce qui est de la rentabilité on y est encore loin, alors honnêtement qu'une poignée de gens se plaigne d'un bandeau pub qui n'est pas à leur goût on s'en branle un peu.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Pour les pubs, nous on doit cliquer comment pour que ce soit le mieux pour vous ? :mecquicausebien:. Parce que j'imagine qu'une IP peut faire qu'un clic par jour.

Je veux dire, là le bandeau propose Micromania ou Aion, si je clique sur les 2, ça comptera pour deux clics ou un seul ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> le pote avec les chaussures moches


Oui. ::P:

----------


## Shinosha

> Pour les pubs, nous on doit cliquer comment pour que ce soit le mieux pour vous ? :mecquicausebien:. Parce que j'imagine qu'une IP peut faire qu'un clic par jour.
> 
> Je veux dire, là le bandeau propose Micromania ou Aion, si je clique sur les 2, ça comptera pour deux clics ou un seul ?


Une fois par jour. Deux de temps en temps, mais pas plus parce qu'après ca risque de devenir chelou pour la régie (qui gère les différentes pubs)  :;):

----------


## dalgwen

> Pour les pubs, nous on doit cliquer comment pour que ce soit le mieux pour vous ? :mecquicausebien:. Parce que j'imagine qu'une IP peut faire qu'un clic par jour.


A la place de la rédaction je ne répondrai surtout pas à cette question.
Les régies de publicité sont très pointilleuses, jamais un site ne doit encourager les visiteurs à cliquer sur un lien pour rien : cela fausse complètement la "valeur" du clic.
Je crois que Google par exemple banni les comptes faisant ça.

----------


## lokideath

Tu cliques si la pub t'intéresses, et je sais qu'elles t'intéressent toutes les pubs  :B):

----------


## redsensei

> A leur place je ne répondrai surtout pas à cette question.
> Les régies de publicité sont très pointilleuses, jamais un site ne doit encourager les visiteurs à cliquer sur un lien pour rien : cela fausse complètement la "valeur" du clic.
> Je crois que Google par exemple banni les comptes faisant ça.


1) Tu cliques parce que cela t'intéresse.
2) Tu bouges la souris et tu reste au moins une minute sur la page qui s'ouvre.
3) Tu cliques sur au moins un lien de la page qui s'est ouverte.

 :Cigare: 

Sinon, il me revient un bout d'idée qui avait germé en lisant le topic "Il faut sauver le soldat Rabot"

Imaginons que nous les utilisateurs du forum nous nous payons une double page en quadrichromie du magazine de noël.

Je ne connait pas le prix exact mais si je me base sur d'autres magazines papier on peux tabler sur 6000 euros.

On divise par 300 et chaque utilisateur paie 20 euros pour un petit encart où il met son pseudo et une petite dédicace.

On rajoute un lapin en père noël qui souhaite un joyeux noël a tout les lecteurs et forumeurs. (voir on en fait un poster détachable)

Bon, 300 cela me semble beaucoup mais a mon humble avis la double page doit couter un peu moins cher que cela.

Moi j'aime bien ce projet  ::love::  mais peux être que je suis un peu  ::wacko::  ???

----------


## Euklif

> Pour ce qui est de la rentabilité on y est encore loin, alors honnêtement qu'une poignée de gens se plaigne d'un bandeau pub qui n'est pas à leur goût on s'en branle un peu.


Certes. C'est pas la première fois que vous en parler, j'ai suivi l'évolution de la gestion de la pub sur le site (arrêt du rechargement systématique, tout ça) et j'ai bien saisi le truc. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai pas réagit à ton précédent message mais bien uniquement au sien.

----------


## El Gringo

> Certes. C'est pas la première fois que vous en parler, j'ai suivi l'évolution de la gestion de la pub sur le site (arrêt du rechargement systématique, tout ça) et j'ai bien saisi le truc. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai pas réagit à ton précédent message mais bien uniquement au sien.


J'ai rien entendu NANANANANANA§§§

----------


## Nilsou

Petite question : combien vous rapporte un clic de souris?

Petite remarque: comme dis précédemment dans ce topic je pense qu'un bandeau pour du papier Q rapporterai plus de clic et donc plus de sous qu'un quelconque bandeau pour un jeux vidéo..

Parce que sur CPC en général on est assez informé des jeux et tout ça et que 99% des utilisateur du site on déja leur petite habitude pour l'achat d'un jeu ... donc on ne clique pas sur ce genre de bandeau.

Par contre des bandeau bien con comme du papier Q ou une marque de navet.... tout le monde cliquera dessus...

Vous avez un gros avantage par rapport aux autres sites/mags : la déconade , alors profitez en, et n'hésitez pas a nous mettre des pubs pour des cotons tiges si ça peut vous rapportez des sous , au lieu de fouiller parmi les 2 ou 3 petites offre de pub dans le domaine du jeux-vidéo qui en général font de la pub pour la concurrence ou que vous n'aimez pas : ni vous ni les utilisateurs de CPC.

Voila.

----------


## The Real Dav

Un petit passage pour une remarque et une question:

J'adore la mise en page des deux dernières "pubs" pour Risen et DivinityII, ça s'intègre super bien et c'est joli. :lèchecul:

Ensuite, question: si cpc est en whitelist d'adblockplus, est-ce que cela suffit à comptabiliser un clic sur une pub ou bien il faut aussi que le site cible soit lui aussi whitelisté (ou bien est-ce qu'il faut désactiver ABP avant de cliquer ?) ?

Merci !

----------


## moimadmax

> si cpc est en whitelist d'adblockplus, est-ce que cela suffit à comptabiliser un clic sur une pub ou bien il faut aussi que le site cible soit lui aussi whitelisté (ou bien est-ce qu'il faut désactiver ABP avant de cliquer ?) ?
> 
> Merci !


Oui je pense qu'il faut le desactiver. Ca depend si AB bloque aussi l'envoie de données au regies ou seulement le telechargement.
Si il bloque tout la régie ne sais meme pas que tu as cliqué sur un lien

----------

